# Clausing 8520



## Brento (Feb 24, 2018)

I have an oportunity to buy a clausing milling machine. The owner had the ways scraped true gibs redone and tight a motor on the x axis for power feed and redone motor for 2600$ it was clean, just needs to be wiped down.  Also comes with a 4 inch vise and some collets and tnuts. Is this a good price for this machine?


----------



## jcp (Feb 24, 2018)

I would think so. They are a surprisingly ridged machine. Is the table drive an original Clausing unit?
I have an 8530 and would hard pressed to let it go for that amount.


----------



## Brento (Feb 24, 2018)

No different drive. My only issue is the spindle size have some r8 style collets and set ups. I was going to buy a Grizzly G0709 so i bout some r8 tooling then this opportunity popped up.


----------



## jcp (Feb 24, 2018)

If you're going to use R8 then the Clausing isn't going to help much. Since it's M2 you would have to have two sets of collets. Pretty sure M2 collets top out at 1/2 inch.
I would like to see a picture of the table drive motor of this machine if practical.


----------



## Brento (Feb 24, 2018)

Unfortunately i dont have pictures. The machine was very nice looking just the m2 is bugging me so i guess ill have to pass on it for now. In the future ill look into it at a later date if i can use it.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 24, 2018)

Thats a damn good price ......


----------



## Brento (Feb 24, 2018)

Ill keep that in mind to pick up at a later date maybe as a second mill?


----------



## Rootpass (Feb 25, 2018)

You can get an MT2 to ER collet.


----------



## JohnAspinall (Feb 27, 2018)

jcp said:


> ...
> I would like to see a picture of the table drive motor of this machine if practical.



(Sorry for thread drift.)  I currently have a power feed for my 8530, disassembled, in an effort to get it working.  This one has never worked for me -- came with the machine.  Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 27, 2018)

I would not let MT2 tooling scare me away from that Clausing mill if you are truly interested in a mill of that size. About the only thing that I cannot do with mine is mount a 90° head to it as there are none that are commercially available for MT2. I have collets up to 1/2", drill chucks, boring heads, fly cutters, a face mill, and a 1" stub arbor for horizontal milling cutters for mine and they all work great.

As for the 90° head, I was contemplating building one, and even have the plans drawn up, but never followed though with building one after I purchased my horizontal mill.


----------



## jcp (Feb 27, 2018)

JohnAspinall said:


> (Sorry for thread drift.)  I currently have a power feed for my 8530, disassembled, in an effort to get it working.  This one has never worked for me -- came with the machine.  Is this what you're looking for?


Thanks for the reply. That appears to be the motor from an original feed unit. My understanding is they were not very reliable. I’m looking for pics of after market installations.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 27, 2018)

That motor has a pretty close resemblance to a windshield wiper motor. RPM out put may differ, mine drives my mill head about 6" per minute.


----------



## Brento (Feb 27, 2018)

TerryWerm said:


> I would not let MT2 tooling scare me away from that Clausing mill if you are truly interested in a mill of that size. About the only thing that I cannot do with mine is mount a 90° head to it as there are none that are commercially available for MT2. I have collets up to 1/2", drill chucks, boring heads, fly cutters, a face mill, and a 1" stub arbor for horizontal milling cutters for mine and they all work great.
> 
> As for the 90° head, I was contemplating building one, and even have the plans drawn up, but never followed though with building one after I purchased my horizontal mill.


If i didnt have tooling for r8 or wanted to do a quick change tool system id take it in a heart beat.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 28, 2018)

Up to you but I'd rather an older American Made then a new China model.


----------



## Brento (Feb 28, 2018)

How much are the mt2 to er collets? I already have er20s


----------

